# követ dob valamibe/valakibe



## Encolpius

Itt olvasgattam a hozzászólásokat és a követ dob valamibe, valakibe szókapcsolatra lettem figyelmes. 
Dobj belém egy követ! 
Ez komoly?


----------



## francisgranada

Amint látom, az én hozzászólasaimról van szó ... Állok elébe, vitassuk meg ! 
 



> Dobj belém egy követ!
> Ez komoly?


Persze, pláne ha nagy kőröl van szó, mert akkor a következményei is komolyak lehetnek ... 

Félretéve a tréfát, utánanéztem a Googleban - úgy néz ki, hogy tényleg nem igen használatos személyekkel kapcsolatban, ami eszembe se jutott eddig.  Érdekes, mert számomra teljesen természetes és itt használják, főleg olyan értelemben, hogy erővel "hozzávágni valakihez" egy követ.

Lássuk a többiek véleményét ...

P.S. Godolom, a "követ dob _valamibe_", ha példáúl vízről van szó (vagy bármiről, amibe a kő beleesik/belekerül), elfogadható mindenki számára.


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem a _-ba/-be_ csak akkor jó a _dob_ igével, amikor fizikálisan valami belsejében landol a tárgy (kő vagy bármi más). 
Tehát a "falba" (a linkben levő példa) is csak akkor jó, ha a fal elég vastag ahhoz, hogy a benne lévő lyuk belsejébe eshessen le a kő. (Elég ritka eset.) Vízbe már tényleg könnyen elképzelhető. 
Mivel személy esetében ez még kevésbé valószínű (hacsak nem pl. xy szájába), ezért nem használatos ilyen formában.

P.S. Nekem az volt a furcsa, francis, hogy előbb jó példát adtál meg (= _valakit valamivel megdobni_) és később megváltoztattad az alakot.


----------



## francisgranada

Értem. De van egy pont, ami se nem megértés se nem nézet kérdése: én _tényleg_ természetesnek érzem a "követ dobni valakibe" féle szóhasználatot, mivel gyerekkorom óta hallom és használom (habár nagyon ritkán, mert nem szoktam kövekkel dobálózni ...).  

Mivel a "dobni valikbe" szerkezet nem _agrammatikus_ (nem mond ellent a magyar nyelvtan "természetes logikájának"), nem tartom hibásnak még akkor sem, ha a magyar nyelvterület más részein nem használják. Mi erről a véleményetek?


----------



## AndrasBP

francisgranada said:


> Értem. De van egy pont, ami se nem megértés se nem nézet kérdése: én _tényleg_ természetesnek érzem a "követ dobni valakibe" féle szóhasználatot, mivel gyerekkorom óta hallom és használom (habár nagyon ritkán, mert nem szoktam kövekkel dobálózni ...).
> 
> Mivel a "dobni valikbe" szerkezet nem _agrammatikus_ (nem mond ellent a magyar nyelvtan "természetes logikájának"), nem tartom hibásnak még akkor sem, ha a magyar nyelvterület más részein nem használják. Mi erről a véleményetek?



Ha neked természetes, és gyerekkorod óta használod, biztosan nem "agrammatikus", de valószínűleg regionális nyelvhasználat. Én Budapesten még soha, senkitől nem hallottam. Te Szlovákián belül hol nőttél fel, ha szabad itt ilyet kérdezni?


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> ... Te Szlovákián belül hol nőttél fel, ha szabad itt ilyet kérdezni?


Persze, hogy szabad: Kassán.


----------



## AndrasBP

francisgranada said:


> Persze, hogy szabad: Kassán.


Érdekes lenne megkérdezni a Kassához közel eső BAZ megyeieket, hogy ők használják-e, ill. hogy mondjuk Nyugat-Szlovákiában (pl. Csallóköz) mondanak-e ilyet.


----------



## francisgranada

Egyenlőre annyit tudtam meg, hogy Szepsiben (szlovákul Moldava nad Bodvou, kb. 30 km Kassától) is mondanak ilyet.


----------



## franknagy

Szilárd anyagok esetén a repülő tárgy mozgási energiájától, a mozgás irányának a fal normálvektorával bezárt szögétől, és a céltárgy halmazállapotától és szilárdságától függ. A falra is rá lehet lőni, meg bele is lehet lőni. Aztán vissza is pattanhat a lövedék a falról.
Ugyanez igaz a valamibe vagy valamire való dobásra. A kő is a visszapattanhat a vízfelszínéről, ha ügyesen dobják (kacsázás játék).
*A ómagyarok is tudták a fizikát, amikor kitalálták a ragok irányhármasságát.*


----------



## francisgranada

A ba/be általában nem jelent mindig "behatolást", pl. beverte a fejét a falba, labdába rúgott, stb ... Ennek ellenére az eddigi hozzászólásokból az tűnik ki, hogy a "valakibe dobni" szókapcsolat inkább regionális használatú. 

Frank, neked természetesnek hangzik a "követ dobott belém" féle szóhasználat?


----------



## Zsanna

francisgranada said:


> A ba/be általában nem jelent mindig "behatolást", pl. beverte a fejét a falba, labdába rúgott, stb ...


Ez így van, de a _dob_ ige esetében (mint arra fentebb utaltam no.3-ban) erre gondolnánk.


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> Szerintem a _-ba/-be_ csak akkor jó a _dob_ igével, amikor fizikálisan valami belsejében landol a tárgy (kő vagy bármi más).
> Tehát a "falba" (a linkben levő példa) is csak akkor jó, ha a fal elég vastag ahhoz, hogy a benne lévő lyuk belsejébe eshessen le a kő. (Elég ritka eset.) Vízbe már tényleg könnyen elképzelhető.
> Mivel személy esetében ez még kevésbé valószínű (hacsak nem pl. xy szájába), ezért nem használatos ilyen formában.



+1. Sosem használnám személyre  Valószínűleg regionális.
Tényleg érdekes, hogy más, említett igékkel működik: belerúg, beveri a fejét, stb. Újabb bizonyíték arra, hogy a magyar nyelvben bármi lehetséges, nem irigylem a magyart tanulókat


----------



## AndrasBP

franknagy said:


> *A ómagyarok is tudták a fizikát, amikor kitalálták a ragok irányhármasságát.*


Bár ez nem vitafórum, de Frank, a nyelvtudományok mai állása szerint semmilyen nyelv beszélői nem "találtak ki" semmilyen nyelvtani szerkezetet. Nyelvújítási reformok során persze lehetséges a tudatos szóalkotás, de a nyelvtani rendszer ilyenkor nem szokott megváltozni.


----------



## francisgranada

Újabb információ: megkérdeztem egy észak-magyarországi személyt, aki egy Vizsolytól nem messze lévő faluban lakik. A válasza az volt,  hogy inkább úgy mondják, hogy "rádobni egy követ valakire", de szerinte jó és természetesen hangzik pl. a "belém dobtak egy követ" is (az illető, persze, nem nyelvész és szerintem max. 30 éves).


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Újabb információ: megkérdeztem egy észak-magyarországi személyt, aki egy Vizsolytól nem messze lévő faluban lakik. A válasza az volt,  hogy inkább úgy mondják, hogy "rádobni egy követ valakire", de szerinte jó és természetesen hangzik pl. a "belém dobtak egy követ" is (az illető, persze, nem nyelvész és szerintem max. 30 éves).



"Rádobni egy követ valakire" - ezt sem mondanám és nem is hallottam. Talán egy picit kevésbé hangzik furcsán, mint a "beledobni egy követ valakibe" és nagyon speciális helyzetben még lehet is értelme (a kő, de főleg a sár rajtamarad a ruháján, vagy az illető fekszik és úgy dobják rá), de számomra az egyetlen működő megoldás a "megdobni/megdobálni valakit kővel".


----------



## francisgranada

Nem annyira a "Rádobni egy követ valakire" kifejezés a kérdés lényege (ez önmagában tényleg szokatlan), hanem a _ba/be_ illetve a _ra/re_ rag használata. Például "A tüntetők köveket dobáltak a rendőrökbe/rendőrökre", "Valaki egy követ dobott  belém/rám", stb ...


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Nem annyira a "Rádobni egy követ valakire" kifejezés a kérdés lényege (ez önmagában tényleg szokatlan), hanem a _ba/be_ illetve a _ra/re_ rag használata. Például "A tüntetők köveket dobáltak a rendőrökbe/rendőrökre", "Valaki egy követ dobott  belém/rám", stb ...



Hmm, érdekes. "A tüntetők köveket dobáltak a rendőrökre"  jól hangzik. Valószínűleg azért, mert nem magukra a rendőrökre, hanem a maguk elé tartott pajzsokra gondolunk (még akkor is hozzájuk társítjuk, ha valójában nem tudjuk, hogy használták-e őket), amikre lehet köveket dobálni, még ha nem is maradnak rajtuk, mert visszapattannak. Hasonlóan a "falra hányt borsó"-hoz. Az is visszapattan.

A "kövekkel dobálták a rendőröket" is jó. 

Viszont

"Valaki egy követ dobott  belém/rám" 

"A tüntetők köveket dobáltak a rendőrökbe" 

viszont

"A ... köveket dobáltak a tömegbe"  A tömeg itt egy egység, amely emberekből áll és a kövek az emberek közé esnek, ami tulajdonképpen a tömeg belseje.


----------



## tomtombp

További példák, amik eszembe jutottak:

A borsót a falra (rá)hányjuk, viszont a labdát a falhoz (hozzá)dobáljuk és a telefont is a falhoz (hozzá)vágjuk, a fejünket viszont a falba (be)verjük. Viszont fejjel (neki)megy a falnak és a falhoz? (hozzá?)lök valakit, viszont nekilöki a falnak. 

Azt nem könnyű eldönteni, hogy melyik esetben milyen igekötőt/vonzatot használjunk a lehetséges alternatívák közül. Azt hiszem, pont ez a probléma az OP-ben is.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> "A tüntetők köveket dobáltak a rendőrökre" ...
> "kövekkel dobálták a rendőröket"...
> "A ... köveket dobáltak a tömegbe" ...


Ezeket pontosan úgy értem, mint te. Viszont az Abaúj régióbeli fül )) számára elfogadhatók ezek is:

"Valaki egy követ dobott belém" - a kő hozzám vágódott (akár be is hatolhatott volna a testembe, ha puhább anyagból faragtak volna)
"Valaki egy követ dobott rám" - a kő inkább felülről esett rám 
"A tüntetők köveket dobáltak a rendőrökbe" - inkább ha az egyes rendőrökre gondolunk, mint személyekre (egyébként _rendőrökre_)


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Ezeket pontosan úgy értem, mint te. Viszont az Abaúj régióbeli fül )) számára elfogadhatók ezek is:
> 
> "Valaki egy követ dobott belém" - a kő hozzám vágódott (akár be is hatolhatott volna a testembe, ha puhább anyagból faragtak volna)
> "Valaki egy követ dobott rám" - a kő inkább felülről esett rám
> "A tüntetők köveket dobáltak a rendőrökbe" - inkább ha az egyes rendőrökre gondolunk, mint személyekre (egyébként _rendőrökre_)



Nekem egyik sem hangzik jól, sőt...  Valószínűleg, mert nem Abaúj régióban lakom 
És mivel nem is hallottam a fentieket, valószínűleg az említett régión kívül nem sok helyen használhatják


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> Valószínűleg, mert nem Abaúj régióban lakom


Igen, tudniillik Abaúj észara van Budapesttől, így a Nap vonzereje egy kissé más irányban befolyásolja a potyogó kövek pályáját, amit persze a helyi ómagyarok is észrevettek . Viccen kívül, érdekelne egy miskolci véleménye is, mivel már többször tapasztaltam hasonlóságokat a miskolci és a kassai szóhasználatok között.


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Viccen kívül, érdekelne egy miskolci véleménye is, mivel már többször tapasztaltam hasonlóságokat a miskolci és a kassai szóhasználatok között.



Mivel valamelyik előző posztodban említetted Miskolcot, megkérdeztem valakit, aki Miskolcon született és nőtt fel, de neki is nagyon furcsán hangzott  Van több miskolci ismerősőm is, őket is meg fogom kérdezni és szólni fogok, ha valaki hallotta már, esetleg használja is.


----------



## AndrasBP

A "rámdobtak egy követ" viszont nekem teljesen jól hangzik, ha a követ föntről ejtették le, pl. állok az utcán és a negyedik emeletről valaki egy követ / tojást / sütőtököt dobott rám.


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> A "rámdobtak egy követ" viszont nekem teljesen jól hangzik, ha a követ föntről ejtették le, pl. állok az utcán és a negyedik emeletről valaki egy követ / tojást / sütőtököt dobott rám.


Igen, ezt így értem/érzem én is. Ilyen értelemben - szeritnem - elfogadható mindenki számára.

Közben megtudtam, hogy Csallóközben (konkrétan Somorja környékén) a "követ dobni valakibe" nem használatos, illetve nem hangzik jól.


----------



## AndrasBP

Köszönöm, hogy megtudakoltad. Így már világos. 
Azért írtam korábban BAZ megyét és Csallóközt, mert arra gondoltam, ez megmagyarázná, hogy a határon átívelő északkelet-magyarországi regionális használatról van-e szó, vagy pedig egy sajátos szlovákiai magyar fejleményről, esetleg szlovák hatásra (szlovákul nem tudok).


----------



## francisgranada

Szívesen . A szlovák hatás nem kizárt így sem (a szlovákban létezik ennek megfelő szerkezet), csak esetleg nem érinti az egész felvidéki magyar nyelvterületet (a Felvidék, persze, nem pontosan a mai Szlovákia területére értendő). 

Amúgy az egymás szomszédságában beszélt nyelvek/nyelvjárások között nagyon sok az ilyen jellegű közös vonás (ú.n. Sprachbund "effektus"), amikoris gyakran nem lehet megállapítani a jelenség pontos eredetét. Viszont ha a "követ dobni valakibe" féle szószerkezet csak a történelmi északkelet-magyarországi régióra szorítkozik, akkor a szlovák/szláv hatás tényleg valószínű.


----------



## AndrasBP

Oroszul is így mondják: követ (vagy bármit) dobott valamibe/valakibe, pl. "követ dobott a kutyába" (он бросил камень в собаку).


----------

